# Forum Home Renovation Solar Electrical Systems  Solar climate control

## sleeping-wood

Saw this on the ABC New Inventors last week. Anyone fitted one or seen one in operation? http://www.alternativefuels.com.au/index.html

----------


## stu71

Here's the Sun Lizard's big daddy: http://www.hrv.com.au/ 
We have signed up for one, but won't have it installed and running in our renovation until next year. Concept makes a lot of sense. 
Stuart

----------

